# List of all RPG magazines



## Thondor (Feb 18, 2009)

For various purposes I'd like to compile a list or index of all print magazines that deal with RPG's. Of course I expect that D&D related magazines will receive the most comprehensive treatment. 

The attempt is to inumerate the following characteristics of each magazine:

Name; average page count; subject area; frequency; number of issues to date; available in .pdf, ("newstand") price, subscription price, website

Responders should feel free to offer corrections, new information, tell me what I've missed, and wax poetic about the magazines they like.

The short version:
Knights of the Dinner Table Magazine
Level Up
Crusader
Fight On! (magazine)
Kobold Quarterly
DragonRoots
KnockSpell
The Iridia Zine
HarnQuest
Signs and Portents
Polymancer
Paladin ???? still need details

*The detailed version:*
[sblock]
*DragonRoots*
Average page count: 70
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: 4 (including # 0)
Price: 7.95 
Subscription: 4 back issues 32 (USA), 39 (Canada), 42 (overseas) current 4 issue 45 (USA), $50 (Canada), $53 (Overseas)
Available in .pdf: all print issues come with a  .pdf version.

Subject area/content: D&D. The current goal is 50/50 4th edition/3rd edition.
Website: DRAGON ROOTS

*Kobold Quarterly*
Average page count: 70  ???
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: 8
Price: 7.99
Subscription: 4 issues  15.99 (.pdf), 27.99 (print +.pdf)  . . . shipping included?
Available in .pdf: 5.99

Subject area/content: D&D. The current goal is 50/50 4th edition/3rd edition. I think ??
Website: Kobold Quarterly

*Fight On! *(magazine)
Average page count: 70   . . . most recent issue was 150
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: 3
Price: most recent 10.50
Subscription: not yet??  Is available through lulu.com
Available in .pdf: yes, most recent price 7.50 (release print versions first).

Subject area/content: Old school RPG's. Mostly in the vain of 1e AD&D, Basic D&D and their contemporaries.
Website: Fight On! magazine - Home Page

*Crusader*
Average page count: 32, now 36
Frequency: Monthly
Number of issues to date: 17
Price: 3.50
Subscription: 12 month $36 (USA), $48 (Canada), $74.50 (Outside NA)
Available in .pdf: 

Subject area/content: Castles and Crusades and other gaming goodness.
Website: www.trolllord.com/crusader

*Level Up*
 Average page count: 40
Frequency: Monthly
Number of issues to date: 0
Price: 2
Subscription: ?
Available in .pdf: ?

Subject area/content: 4th edition D&D. 
Website: Goodman Games

*Knights of the Dinner Table Magazine*
Average page count: 80
Frequency: Monthly
Number of issues to date: 148
Price: 
Subscription: 12 issue $48 (USA), $66 (Canada), $98 (Other)
Available in .pdf: ??

Subject area/content: KotDT comic + over half gaming content.
Website: Kenzer & Company

*HarnQuest*
Average page count: 48
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: ??
Price: 24.99 (for an issue mailed to you)
Subscription: charged only 2-3 weeks before receiving issue
Available in .pdf: no

Subject area/content: HarnMaster and HarnWorld
Website: Columbia Games: Wargames, Dixie, and Harn Roleplaying

*The Iridia Zine*
Average page count: 2 (for single sheets); 16 (for digests)
Frequency: Weekly
Number of issues to date: 90
Price: $.50
Subscription: $2/month
Available in .pdf: free

Subject Area: Iridia's tagline is "role-playing games and miniatures, old and new." Issues have supported D&D 3.5, Basic D&D, Labyrinth Lord, AD&D 2e, GURPS 4e, Star Frontiers and Twilight 2000. Miniatures and terrain building have been covered as well.

Website: The Iridia Zine


*KnockSpell*
Average page count: 61p (1st issue)
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: 1
Price: 10.75 (+ shipping order through Lulu.com)
Subscription: 
Available in .pdf: yes for 3.00

Subject area/content: Old school gaming focused primarily on Basic D&D clones Swords & Wizardry and Labrinth Lord with some OSRIC/1e AD&D. "Magazine of the Swords & Wizardry 0e Project, old-style OGL gaming, and retro-clone fantasy gaming."
Website: Swords & Wizardry home page    or Swords and Wizardry's Storefront - Lulu.com


*Signs and Portents  *
Average page count: 74
Frequency:  Monthly
Number of issues to date: 66 (issues 26-53 were divided into 2 issues, one RPG, one Wargaming)
Price:  in pounds 3.00
Subscription: ??
Available in .pdf: most recent issues are free in pdf

Subject area/content: Support for all things Mongoose. Both RPG's and wargames
Website: www.mongoosepublishing.com/home/series.php?qsSeries=13  or www.mongoosepublishing.com

*Polymancer*
Average page count: 48
Frequency: Monthly
Number of issues to date: ??
Price:  ??
Subscription: 24($ Canadian) + shipping
Available in .pdf: no

Subject area/content: General RPG resources for any game. This includes Fantasy RPG's as well as other kinds of RPG's. Little crunch, the crunch that exists is often in 'Mojo' a universal house system.
Website: www.polymancerstudios.com/polymancer   and MySpace.com - Polymancer Studios - 101 - Male - Montreal, CA - www.myspace.com/polymancer

[/sblock]

special note: I'd be particularly interested in hearing about a few non-fantasy RPG magazines.


While were at it we might as well get those e-magazines up here two:

The short version:
d20 Zine e    (Dead)
Footprints   e
Star Frontiersman   (e)
Oerth Journal  e   
PhoenixLore  e
Polyglot e

*The detailed version:*
[sblock]
*PhoenixLore  e*
Average page count: 105
Frequency: ??
Number of issues to date: 2
Price: free
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: only

Subject area/content: 4e Dungeons and Dragons??
Website: www.phoenixlore.com
*
Oerth Journal  e   *
Average page count: ?
Frequency: twice annually
Number of issues to date: 24
Price: free
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: only

Subject area/content: The world of Greyhawk . . . (AD&D world)
Website: www.oerthjournal.com

*Star Frontiersman   (e)*
Average page count: ??
Frequency: irregular
Number of issues to date: 10 (since march 2007)
Price: Free (can purchase 1-6 via lulu.com for 10.80 +shipping)
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: yes

Subject area/content: TSR's old sci-fi RPG Star Frontiers. The website also hosts a free version of the rules.
Website: www.starfrontiersman.com

*Footprints   e*
Average page count: 54 (most recent)
Frequency: ??? Quarterly??
Number of issues to date: 14
Price: free
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: only

Subject area/content: Advanced Dungeons and Dragons (1st edition). 
Website: www.dragonsfoot.org

*d20 Zine e    (Dead)*
Average page count: ??
Frequency: quarterly
Number of issues to date: 6 (and there will be no more)
Price: free
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: only

Subject area/content: magazine established to be an Open Content resource for GameMasters and fans who use the d20 Rules Gaming System.
Website: you can download them at rpgnow . com    RPGNow.com - DragonWing Games - - The leading source for indie RPGs

*PolyGlot   e*
Average page count: 50?
Frequency: Bi-Monthly (in this case twice a month)
Number of issues to date: 14
Price: free
Subscription: yes (in html)
Available in .pdf: yes 

Subject area/content: Newsletter about the gaming industry, both RPG and Miniatures/Wargaming. Discusses what's new with gaming companies.
Website: </title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-9"> <link href="css/template_css.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"> <style> BODY{ CURSOR: url(templates/g15/images/cursor2.cur); } .style1 {color: #000000} </style> <me
[/sblock]


----------



## HelloChristian (Feb 18, 2009)

Iridia is a fanzine, but it's in print. If it doesn't meet your criteria, I understand. 

The Iridia Zine
Average page count: 2 (for single sheets); 16 (for digests)
Frequency: Weekly
Number of issues to date: 90
Price: $.50
Subscription: $2/month
Available in .pdf: free

Subject Area: Iridia's tagline is "role-playing games and miniatures, old and new." Issues have supported D&D 3.5, Basic D&D, Labyrinth Lord, AD&D 2e, GURPS 4e, Star Frontiers and Twilight 2000. Miniatures and terrain building have been covered as well.

Website: The Iridia Zine


----------



## Thondor (Feb 18, 2009)

I was planning on throwing in a corner cases section. (Knights of the Dinner Table may actually end up there as it is a little under half comic). I think Iridia Zine will fit nicely there when I update/alter it. Thanks for the detailed info.

I may also put something about accessing Dragon and Dungeon magazine through DDI at some point as a reference.


----------



## grodog (Feb 18, 2009)

Knockspell @ Swords and Wizardry's Storefront - Lulu.com is a recently-launched zine supporting Swords & Wizardry, OSRIC, and LL.  Details @ Swords and Wizardry's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------



## Thondor (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmmm, intriguing. Any idea whether the goal is quarterly (my guess) or monthly? Or if number of pages they plan to regularly print? 

Anyone read through Knockspell 1 yet? reactions? Seems relatively cheap for the pdf and rather expensive for the print version, maybe the cover art plays a roll in that.

I'll be updating the first post soon. Any other interesting RPG magazines out there?


----------



## Thondor (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm Seems that Space Gamer/Fantasy Gamer is dead. (There is seems to be some 'new' online content but I'm not sure about its particulars).

White Wolf had a magazine at one point, I thought they had switched it to online. A quick check shows some online quarterly stuff but no recent issue. Anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Thondor (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone got any info on this one?

HarnQuest
Average page count: 48
Frequency: Quarterly
Number of issues to date: ??
Price: 24.99 (for an issue mailed to you)
Subscription: charged only 2-3 weeks before receiving issue
Available in .pdf: no

Subject area/content: HarnMaster and HarnWorld
Website: Columbia Games: Wargames, Dixie, and Harn Roleplaying

Seems rather pricey for the content, but then I don't no much about Harn or this 'magazine'.


----------



## Thondor (Feb 25, 2009)

Well if people want to start discussing e-magazines, feel free.

Here's two free ones I've stumbled across. Havn't read them yet at all.

*Star Frontiersman*
Issues to date: 10
price: Free (can purchase 1-6 via lulu.com for 10.80 +shipping)
pdf.: yes

Subject area: Star Frontiers
website: Star Frontiersman | Magazine!

*Footprints*
Issues to date: 15?
price: Free 
pdf.: yes

Subject area: 1e AD&D
website: Welcome to Dragonsfoot

I may elaborate on the above if no one beats me to it.


----------



## Ghostwind (Feb 25, 2009)

It was a short run, but good while it lasted: d20Zine!


----------



## darjr (Feb 26, 2009)

Polymancer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The latest issue I have is Volume 2, Issue #7 ISSN 1708-4474, printed in Canada.

They lean heavily on their myspace page. MySpace.com - Polymancer Studios - 101 - Male - Montreal, CA - www.myspace.com/polymancer

Their Podcast, MySpace.com Blogs - DiceCast has moved to a new URL: Official Polymancer podcast relocated for technical reasons - Polymancer Studios MySpace Blog


----------



## grodog (Feb 27, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Hmmm, intriguing. Any idea whether the goal is quarterly (my guess) or monthly? Or if number of pages they plan to regularly print?




Matt "Mythmere" Finch (EiC) would have to comment, but my hunch is that KS will be vary in size based on content received to print.  



Thondor said:


> Anyone read through Knockspell 1 yet? reactions? Seems relatively cheap for the pdf and rather expensive for the print version, maybe the cover art plays a roll in that.




I'm about half-way through it, and enjoying what I've read so far.  Lulu in general strikes me a expensive most of the time....



Thondor said:


> Well if people want to start discussing e-magazines, feel free.




I highly recommend the Oerth Journal @ The Oerth Journal which is an excellent Greyhawk fanzine, with a long history back into the mid-'90s.  Much of the content, while rooted in Greyhawk, can be ported easily to other settings or homebrews.


----------



## Ydars (Feb 27, 2009)

I think we should also mention Mongoose's free e-zine, Signs and Portents. as it does have stuff for Traveller, Dragon Warriors, 4E, Conan and back issues have 3.5E stuff in.

You can download it from their website.


----------



## Thondor (Feb 27, 2009)

darjr said:


> Polymancer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The latest issue I have is Volume 2, Issue #7 ISSN 1708-4474, printed in Canada.
> 
> ...




Hmmm, very interesting. Their website seems to be a bit of a mess, hard to navigate. (I'm not that familiar with myspace pages either, so a little lost there, plus my computer seems to be having a hard time loading them for some reason)

I notice you can get a free magazine (just pay the postage). This is especialls good for me given I live in Canada. I may do this. 

I discovered that a year subscription is 24 ($canadian) for 12 +2 issues + shipping of course. But not much else. Do you or anyone else no the average page length? 

Has _Paladin_ actually come out yet? (New magazine aimed specifically at FRPG's, vaguely D&D centric I think) There doesn't seem to be an option to buy them. 

The free Polyglot newsletter seems quite useful, especially to anyone interested in the gaming industry. Really surprised this is the first time I really heard about all this. (I do remeber Polymancer being mentioned briefly recently.)


----------



## Thondor (Mar 1, 2009)

All right a nice pile of updates in the first post. There's still a fair number of holes (shown by a ?? usually) that could be filled by anyone with more info then me, if you know please post below. The 'subject area' could probably be expanded better by people who have read them or work on the magazines for most of them.

As always if you know any I've missed, let me know.

Also go ahead an talk about the strenghts of the magazines. (you can critizize to of course but try to say at least one positive thing.)


----------



## darjr (Mar 2, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Do you or anyone else no the average page length?




The ones I have are 48 pages including the front and back cover.


----------



## PMS (Mar 2, 2009)

*About Polymancer magazine*

Since we're the publisher, I thought it would be appropriate for us to respond to this thread. 


Polymancer magazine is a general magazine, covering roleplaying games and related hobbies. Articles are "system-independent," meaning they are meant to be useful to gamers, regardless of their rules systems or settings of preference. By the same token, the magazine is multi-genre, containing articles and adventures for fantasy, science fiction, horror, pulp, historical, modern day, and just about any other genre imaginable.

There is a a balance of content between that which is useful to gamemasters and that which is useful to players. There are regular columns and comics. Plus, there is a complete adventure scenario, playable right out of the book, in every issue of Polymancer magazine.

More information is available at http://www.polymancer.com. We are also always open to people who are interested in writing for us, who should contact us at writer@polymancerstudios.com


----------



## PMS (Mar 2, 2009)

*Paladin magazine details*

Since we're the publisher of this one, too, we are happy to provide you with the information


_Paladin_ is a quarterly fantasy adventure gaming magazine. The majority of the material for it will be for the _Dungeons & Dragons_ roleplaying game but articles for other fantasy RPGs will also be welcomed (e.g. _Tunnel & Trolls)._ Moreover, "generic" or system-independent articles, that is, those which could be used by players and gamemasters of any fantasy RPG will also be accepted. Please note that with regard to _D&D,_ we are only able to accept articles for _D&D 3.x _and _4th Edition_ due to licensing restrictions.

The emphasis in _Paladin_ is on articles that gamers can *use*. This means they have stat blocks and references to rules mechanics whenever they are appropriate


More information is available at http://www.polymancer.com. We are also always open to people who are interested in writing for us, who should contact us at writer@polymancerstudios.com


----------



## PMS (Mar 2, 2009)

*Bayonets, Spears & Blasters*

Since this is related, I will mention that we have a new wargaming magazine in the works called _Bayonets, Spears & Blasters_ (BSB). Contact information for interested parties is as above.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 3, 2009)

PMS

Thanks for the details. Seems your website doesn't show up very well in Firefox (at least on two computers I've tried. It is better in Explorer, not sure why).

I can't seem to find how many issues you published of Polymancer or Paladin (I know Paladin is pretty darn new, has the first issue been released yet?)

Thanks again.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone got anything new to contribute?

I'm trying to think of a place to put up this list . . . I suppose I could just put it in a blog entry here on ENworld, course I'd have figure out how to do that first.


----------



## Infernal Teddy (Mar 13, 2009)

Would foreign languarge magazines be of interest too?


----------



## Thondor (Mar 13, 2009)

Infernal Teddy said:


> Would foreign languarge magazines be of interest too?




Sure, if you provide the info, I'll put it up.


----------



## Dav (Mar 15, 2009)

What, no one mentioned SJG's _Pyramid_? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_(magazine)

I don't subscribe to it (unfortunately!) so I don't have the details for this one.


----------



## darjr (Mar 15, 2009)

SJG's pyramid is a good magazine. But the op mentioned 'print' magazines.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 15, 2009)

darjr said:


> SJG's pyramid is a good magazine. But the op mentioned 'print' magazines.




I recently opened it up to e-magazines as well. I'm a little more interested in print magazines, but we might as well do both while we are at it.

Thanks,


----------



## darjr (Mar 15, 2009)

I must have missed that.

Cool. We'll I'll very much second pyramid. It recently got an update to it's format, downloadable pdf, and it's price. The word count and quality went way up as well.

The first new format issue is at e23: Pyramid #3/1: Tools of the Trade - Wizards and I think it is much improved from it's web based form.

The other is the SJG JTAS or 'Journal of the Travellers' Aid Society'. It is the inheritor of the old JTAS. Loren Wiseman is the editor. 

http://jtas.sjgames.com


----------



## Mythmere1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, it's a niche within a niche, but Knockspell Magazine is a magazine covering the OGL fantasy retro-clones, mainly Swords & Wizardry, OSRIC, Labyrinth Lord, and BFRPG.  The link is to the pdf, but it's also in print-on-demand.  It's probably awfully old-school for the type of list you're compiling.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Mar 19, 2009)

In the e-zine dept, I publish Targum Magazine, for roleplaying in the Ancient World.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I guess I have some updating to do. Anyone got more elaborate details for the recently mentioned magazines  above? 

I just ran across No Quarter, by Privateer Press, I'll have to look into that more too. 

I'll probably update the first post soon with some new details.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 20, 2009)

Mythmere1 said:


> Well, it's a niche within a niche, but Knockspell Magazine is a magazine covering the OGL fantasy retro-clones, mainly Swords & Wizardry, OSRIC, Labyrinth Lord, and BFRPG.  The link is to the pdf, but it's also in print-on-demand.  It's probably awfully old-school for the type of list you're compiling.




Are you expecting the page count to remain about the same? Are you aiming for quarterly publication?

As an aside how's number 2 going? 
Suppose I could probably find out some of this faster by visiting your forums. I might do that.


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 20, 2009)

OD&Dities (OOP)
Average page count: Variable
Frequency: Variable
Number of issues to date: 12
Price: Free
Subscription: None
Available in .pdf: Yes


----------



## Thondor (Mar 21, 2009)

jdrakeh said:


> OD&Dities (OOP)
> Average page count: Variable
> Frequency: Variable
> Number of issues to date: 12
> ...




Hun, I feel like I recently stumbled across this. Thanks for the details. (maybe somebody already mentioned it and I'm just forgetting.) 
what's the scope/subject 
And are they still being produced ?


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 21, 2009)

Thondor said:


> what's the scope/subject




The title is a bit erroneous. The 'zine actually covered BD&D (Basic D&D) rather than OD&D (Original D&D). 



> And are they still being produced ?




No. OOP stands for "Out of Production" or "Out of Print"  The 12 issues produced, however, are archived at the link I gave previously.


----------



## Greg K (Mar 21, 2009)

Here are a bunch of  print and ezines. All of these ae no longer published with the possible exception of Mastermind Magazine.

DND
d20zine (Dragonwing): free e-zine
Asgard (EN Publishing): pdfs are available free somewhere on EN World
Dragon Whisper (Layonora): free e-zine
EN World Gamer (Mongoose): 
EN World Player's Journal (Goodman Games)
Poor Gamer's Almanac (Alea): e-zine some are free
RPGNow Downloader (Oneshelf): free e-zine
Scrollworks (Scrollworks): 
Shadow of the Tower (Mindforge): free e-zine
Silven Trumpeter (Silven Publishing): e-zine. the first 28 were free and many can be found via the wayback machine.   the 4 quarterly magazines that followed are handle by 12 to Midnight and two of those issues are free.

d20Modern
Modernized (?)  free e-zine

Mutants and Masterminds
Amazing Triple Action (Adamant Entertainment): e-zine
Mastermind Magazine (Ronin Arts)
Superzine! (Ronin Arts)

Skull and Bones
Buccaneers and Bokors (Adamant Entertainment)

Non d20
Adventured Unlimited
Challenge
Space Gamer/Fantasy Gamer: There were two or three different publishers
Shadis (Alderac Entertainment Group)
White Wolf (White Wolf)


----------



## jdrakeh (Mar 21, 2009)

*Heroes* (OOP)
Average page count: 40
Frequency: Monthly
Number of issues to date: 10
Price: $3.00/issue
Subscription: Unknown
Available in .pdf: No. 
Scope: Lords of Creation, Powers & Perils, James Bond 007, RuneQuest and AH boardgames.


----------



## WereSteve (Mar 22, 2009)

White Dwarf up through about issue 100 covered many different RPGs before becoming solely a house publication for Games Workshop.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 22, 2009)

WereSteve said:


> White Dwarf up through about issue 100 covered many different RPGs before becoming solely a house publication for Games Workshop.




Huh, here I thought they were always just a miniatures magazine. 


There's a lot of out-of-print magazins aren't there. I'll probably make a section for those, for archival purposes if nothing else. Thanks for the info Gents, keep it coming. And as stated before, feel free to say something nice about your favorite magazines.


----------



## Zherog (May 24, 2009)

Thondor said:


> *PhoenixLore  e*
> Average page count: 105
> Frequency: ??
> Number of issues to date: 2
> ...




Actually, 4e is one of the few WotC games we don't cover. We generally have an article or two about Magic, an article or two about the Minis game, some fiction, and some 3.5/OGL material.  Both issues to date have had a full adventure, and issues 3 and 4 will continue that "tradition." There's also tons of other gaming material.

The goal is to release quarterly. However, I'll admit that we've so far failed at that goal.

John Ling
Freelance Writer/Editor
Staff editor of and Columnist at Phoenix Lore


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 24, 2009)

hm ar eout of pritn oen sok too? 
Imagine, uk magazine ealry 80s, D&D

there was a later magazine here in the UK, can't recall the name (I won a t shirt from 'em and still can't recal it, lol) that was late in 2nd ed time, covered RPGs, was relaly damn good, was a shame it folded :/


----------



## EP (May 25, 2009)

While it didn't start as a zine, Combat Advantage is slowly converting into a monthly free e-zine for 4e. Comes with one complete article providing any type of alternate rules, add-ons, NPCs, classes, and such running anywhere from 6 to 10 pages. Plus our Not Suitable For Work exercises and hopefully more to come.


----------



## terraleon (Dec 4, 2009)

For Ars Magica 5E, there's Sub Rosa:

http://www.subrosamagazine.org

It's vaguely quarterly. I believe #6 is due out sometime in December.http://www.koboldquarterly.com

-Ben.


----------



## beasterbrook (Oct 28, 2013)

This is actually a rather larger task than you imagine.. I collect (printed! I don't do pdf or ezine ones)) rpg magazines and zines, so far have anoute 4000 different isses.. if you have a look at my collection you can see how many there are.. I did start a sort of list thing that I was going to list all the contents.. but its extremly time consuming (read I have done a lot of it in a while you can find my collection lest here... www.arielarchives.com/brett/brett.xls  use the little tabs down the bottom and go with the far right tab that says magazines.. there you will find a pretty good list of magazines... Brette


----------



## Ketherian (Oct 28, 2013)

Thondor said:


> Anyone got any info on this one?
> 
> HarnQuest
> Average page count: 48
> ...




It's not really a magazine, per say. Instead it's a way to publish multiple articles together.
These articles are available separately after the initial publication (in print from Columbia Games, or in PDF from RPGNow or DriveThruRPG). The HarnQuest bundles don't usually have issue numbers, or any content that would link them as a magazine (letter column, editorials, etc).

Cost is 19.99, with the occasional double issue available. A double issue is, by the way, something like a kingdom module.

There use to be Harn magazines (Encyclopedia Harnica, HarnLore, Var-Hyvrak and Thonahexus); but all are now defunct.
Thonahexus was a free magazine and is available for download off lythia.com. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 6, 2013)

For Tunnels and Trolls there is the free to download magazine Trollszine. Published at irregular intervals since 2010 , it is up to issue 7. It can be found on RPG Net or on Tunnels and Trolls dot com

T&T also had an excellent house magazine published by Flying Buffalo called Sorcerers Apprentice, which had 17 issues out between 1978 and 1982. The art and writing was of a high standard, including fiction by luminaries such as Karl Edward wagner (of Kane fame)


----------



## froth (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a free ezine for 4e D&D. The first issue can be downloaded here for free:

4e Forever Issue #1

The second issue is in the works. I would love for you to link it here if you like. I put regular updates on my blog (link below).

Average page count: ~100
Frequency: irregularly
Number of issues to date: 1
Price: free
Subscription: no
Available in .pdf: only
Read more: Frothsof 4e
​


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 11, 2013)

Also for Runequest there were several magazines, many out of print

Wyrms Footnotes - the original Chaosium Gloranthan Runequest zine
Tales of the Reaching Moon - a very high quality fanzine, no longer being sold
Tradetalk - an origianlly German zine I believe that got an English translation. Still occasionally published.


----------

